# Mit Java eine Website "steuern"



## ByteRix (2. Nov 2004)

Hi

ich such ne Möglichkeit einen Webbrowser über Java fernzusteuern d.h. z.B. ich will aus Java raus Buttons betätigen Textfelder füllen etc. und dann auch ne Response bekommen etc.
Aber es soll natürlich auch Plattformunabhängig sein d.h. ich will jetzt nicht was IE spezifisches machen.

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit das in Java zu machen ?

thx, mfg byte


----------



## Roar (2. Nov 2004)

mit java.awt.Robot
wozu soll das gut sein?? den user zu verwirren?


----------



## dotlens (2. Nov 2004)

vieleicht um einen bot zu machen...


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2004)

ne zB ein GMX Account über Java anlegen oder sowas mit ner Java Oberfläche

mfg byte


----------



## CelikBlek (2. Nov 2004)

hmmm.... damit kann man jede menge böse sachen machen


----------



## Roar (2. Nov 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ne zB ein GMX Account über Java anlegen oder sowas mit ner Java Oberfläche



was bringt dann so ein programm, wenn der user das genausogut selbst machen kann und es dadurch nichtmal schneller wird? :-/


----------



## CelikBlek (2. Nov 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beispielsweise automatische accounts erzeugen ohne stundenlang davor zu sitzen. wozu das häufig benutzt wird, ist beispielsweise um irgendwelche votings abzugeben.


----------



## Roar (2. Nov 2004)

CelikBlek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> beispielsweise automatische accounts erzeugen ohne stundenlang davor zu sitzen. wozu das häufig benutzt wird, ist beispielsweise um irgendwelche votings abzugeben.



ja shcon, aber dann is die browser steuerung die schlechteste von allen möglichkeiten. da ruft man lieber direkt die url auf, oder lässt ein script auffem server ausführen der den account erzeugt oder sowas


----------



## CelikBlek (2. Nov 2004)

ja gut wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt ist dies wohl der erste schritt denke ich mal.


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Nov 2004)

dazu gibts schöne projekte bei jakarta

HttpClient


----------



## CelikBlek (2. Nov 2004)

in welche richtung?


----------



## Roar (2. Nov 2004)

CelikBlek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in welche richtung?


in richtung 


			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HttpClient


?

aber ne einfache HttpURLConnection würde doch auch reichen, hm?


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2004)

ne des funzt irgendwie nicht wenn ich ne einfache URL-Connection herstelle mit den Parametern 

bräuchte irgendwas anderes und des mit gmx war nur ein beispiel, wollte nur deutlich machen was ich genau will 

mfg byte


----------



## Gast2 (2. Nov 2004)

Vielleicht braucht er die browser steuerung, da man die daten anders der seite nicht übergeben kann, wegen verschlüsselung.


----------



## ByteRix (2. Nov 2004)

was für eine browser steuerung, api ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Nov 2004)

es gibt auch noch HTTPUnit, kann man auch automatisch Formulare ausfüllen, auf Links klicken usw. usw.

(erledigt auch noch das Parsen des HTML Zeugs...)


----------



## ByteRix (3. Nov 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es gibt auch noch HTTPUnit, kann man auch automatisch Formulare ausfüllen, auf Links klicken usw. usw.
> 
> (erledigt auch noch das Parsen des HTML Zeugs...)



ehhmm ich such ne möglichkeit des in java zu machen nicht irgendwelche tools wo des machen 

mfg byte


----------



## Roar (3. Nov 2004)

htppunit ist eine library, kein tool http://httpunit.sf.net


----------



## ByteRix (3. Nov 2004)

ahso wusst ich nit 

und ihr meint damit würde das funktionieren ?
wisst ihr auch ein gutes tutorial über httpunit in zusammenhang mit java ?
hab jetzt im i-net nicht so des gefunden was ich brauch bzw. was ich damit machen will 

mfg byte


----------

